# Word of the Day - Anodyne



## debodun (Mar 31, 2022)

Anodyne (noun) - any substance that lessens pain.

Aspirin is a well-known anodyne.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 31, 2022)

Morphine is a very powerful anodyne!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2022)

Would foods such as berries, or herbs, that are strongly indicated to possibly reduce inflammation and pain, also be called _anodynes?_


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 31, 2022)

Sensodyne is a toothpaste that is a pain reliever like an anodyne.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

In the past, poppies were used to make an anodyne.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

A Pacifist could be described as being Anodyne


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2022)

I've now read that any type of pain reducer could be called an _anodyne,
including _the massage of an aching back, or heat applied, etc.

I also discovered that, as an adjective, 
the word _anodyne _is meant to describe something that was intentionally not potentially offensive, such as: 
The class valedictorian gave a very _anodyne _speech.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 1, 2022)

Contrary to popular belief, an Antonym is not an Anodyne!


----------

